# Surf Fishing Destin/San Destin



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Will be heading to Destin in Mid May and plan on some surf fishing. I am new to this and have had trouble readin the beach. 
First, is there any good areas to fish around the whale's tail beach bar in destin?
Second, is it better just to use sand fleas or shrimp than to pull gotchas through the surf>
Third, I am still having trouble reading the surf. In this area, on average, how far out is the first bar, the second, and where on average is the best place to put the bait.
Fourth, Should you just stay at one location, or should you move up and down the beach. 
Fifth, does anything bite at night besides sharks and crabs?

Lastly, any good structures close to the beach to fish or to fish with a kayak

Thanks
Sean


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I live in PC but I have kayak fished off of San Destin and we caught Red Snapper, Grouper and Redfish. Look info/numbers for the Miss Louise. It is a tug about .75 miles off the beach with in sight of the Whales Tail.

As far as the beach... sand fleas or seafood quality shrimp. Try to find rips where the current is running out and cast to the back side of the first sand bar. I am not sure about moving around much. The fish travel up and down the beach. If you find a rip with fleas, they will find you.


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Couple years ago when they were repairing the beach in front of the whale's tail, we paddled down the sand pipe the dregde hooked up to and through gotcha plugs. Didn't try this until the last day but caught more fish in four hours that all my other fish in all the years I have been coming down. Blues whiting and monster reds! Burned up a baitcaster and ran out of lures before I ran out of fish. Also saw the largest turtle I have every seen! Cruised under my kayak for a while. 
Wish I could meet up with that dredge again!


----------

